# Side-scrolling games for the PS3



## tecnowraith (Jul 29, 2010)

Does anyone know any good side-scrolling games for PS3? I have been in the mood to try some out and maybe own some. Looking games the in 3d or 2d/3d mix and the have out sine 2000.


----------



## Welverin (Jul 29, 2010)

You're kidding right?

Seriously, not a clue. Such things have been all but dead for more than a generation now. There may be some downloadable games, but I can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## jonesy (Jul 29, 2010)

Tales from Space: About a Blob, which was just on E3.

Swords & Soldiers from Wii is also coming to the playstation network. A side-scrolling RTS, and I hear it's awesome.

Umm...Little Big Planet?

Shank. Bionic Commando Rearmed. Scott Pilgrim. Final Fight Double Impact. Magic Sword. Trine. Rocket Knight.


----------



## Deset Gled (Aug 25, 2010)

Arise, thread!

I love side scrollers, but you'll find the best of them on protable systems (mostly the DS) these days.  The last three Castlevania games for DS are awesome, as is New Super Mario, and N+.  Little Big Planet is the only one I can think of on PS3.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's a fun look at the Scott Pilgrim game (they're playing the 360 version):
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World: The Game


----------



## Mallus (Aug 30, 2010)

Soldner: X2 Final Prototype is a good, very pretty, and not-insanely-difficult side-scrolling shmup of the R-Type variety. 

The Scott Pilgrim game is charming, retro-esque, and pretty tough, at least single player. I haven't had a chance to try the up-to-four-player co-op yet. 

I'd hold off on Little Big Planet, if you're interested in it. The sequel, apparently with a much more robust game-building toolkit, is coming out soon.

There's also a sorta-sequel to the classic Contra series coming up called "Hard Corps", or some other vaguely gay porn-ish name.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 30, 2010)

*Lies!*



Mallus said:


> I'd hold off on Little Big Planet, if you're interested in it. The sequel, apparently with a much more robust game-building toolkit, is coming out soon.




I'd disagree, the story levels are mad fun and worth playing and they won't be in the sequel. Besides why wait.


----------

